# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  Pastel Partner V12 - Locate server/Open company issue

## DSKotze

Good morning all

I've been experiencing an issue with Pastel Partner V12.1.4 since last Friday and I simply cannot get it sorted.

When in Pastel, the "Open a Company" screen is blank.  I then proceed to "Manage" companies or to "Add Company".  The next screen ("Company Database") is also blank.  I then proceed to "Locate Server".  It has never happened that the "Company Database" screen is empty, the server is usually automatically located.  After locating the server manually, the "Company Database" screen returns to normal, and I can see all companies registered on the server.  However, nothing I do from here enables me to open any company.

I've tried the following already:
Going through the registration process;
Adding/removing companies from the "Company Database";
Activating/De-activating companies from the "Company Database";
Setting the manually selected server as default;
Reinstalling both Pervasive and Pastel.

Nothing works.  The "Open a Company" screen remains blank, no matter what I do.  Also, mine is the only computer in the office to have started with this problem.

I would sincerely appreciate some help.

Thanks!

----------


## BusFact

Am I correct in saying that the blank company screen is on another PC (a work station) and not the server machine itself?

It happens occasionally to me too. Essentially the work station doesn't seem to "see" the server when you start up your computer. I can normally fix this by opening windows explorer, and under "computer", clicking on the network drive that you have mapped for Pastel. Usually there is a red cross there. After clicking on it, a few seconds pass and then the red cross disappears. Depending on your network setup, you may be asked for the servers password.  When I start up Pastel again on the work station and open the company, its in the company screen again.

I suspect its a networking issue of sorts.

----------


## DSKotze

@BusFact

Thanks for the reply.

Yes, the error does occur on a seperate work station, but all mapped network folders are functioning perfectly.  This was the first place I checked as it has also happened in the past that I could not access companies due to connection problems with server folders.

----------


## Neville Bailey

What operating system are you using? If Windows 8, have you recently upgraded to Windows 8.1? If so, then that is why you are having the problem.

I have attached an email that I received from Pastel which may assist you.https://www.dropbox.com/s/umtnfcmbc1...s%208.pdf?dl=0

----------


## DSKotze

Hi Neville.

Thank you for the reply.

I upgraded to 8.1 at the end of last month, and only started using Pastel again on Thursday (when the problem started...).  The Dropbox link you sent does not seem to work though, "Access to this link has been disabled. Please ask the owner of the shared link to send a new link to access the file or the folder."

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Hi Neville.
> 
> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> I upgraded to 8.1 at the end of last month, and only started using Pastel again on Thursday (when the problem started...).  The Dropbox link you sent does not seem to work though, "Access to this link has been disabled. Please ask the owner of the shared link to send a new link to access the file or the folder."


Sorry about that - I have attached the file again.

----------

DSKotze (08-Sep-14), MarkDriff (07-Jan-15)

----------


## DSKotze

Thank you very much for the assistance.  I'll try it out and let you know what happens.

----------


## DSKotze

Everything's up and running again.  Thanks again Neville!

----------


## MarkDriff

Hi Neville.

I am having the same issue in Partner 12 where one of the workstations updated to 8.1 and now cannot locate the server ( drive are mapped and connected ). The server pc is running pervaisive server for windows and is an Win 7 machine. The client pcs run the program from the pastel12.exe from the mapped drive.

Do I apply the registry edit on the server or the Windows 8.1 machine? I did try edit the clients registry but had no luck there - when I locate server I can see the custom\registration folder and then click for it to show the server but it still does not hold it.

Im sorry to bother you with this question and I hope it makes sense?

----------


## Danyal

hello everyone
im facing the same problem as like DSKotze .im using pastel partner version 11 on window xp and pervesive version 2009 on server 2003 .everything was going ok but yesterday i face this problem.kindly solve my problem.

----------


## JBayDAD

Hi Guys

I have just had a similar problem, I have a client who uses Pastel Express V12, I had the system running until she had an update, since then no more access to her company files. 
1. I have checked the administrator rights in Win 10 and it is active,
2. I have re-installed Pervasive
3. run a repair in pastel installation
4. New error Btrieve...

What next

Please advise....

Many thanks

----------


## JBayDAD

So....I removed Pastel, and Pervasive, then deleted the files under programs...copied the company files to the desktop....restarted the pc....then reloaded Pastel....re-registered it and copied the files back into the folder...pointed the add company to the files....and Voila....its working...

----------


## CindyRicks

Hi Guys,

I need to go back into the previous year to unallocate debtors invoices to reallocate to a different invoice - is this possible? When i try do it in the current processing year the invoices are not showing up in the allocation screen? (as they were allocated against payments in the past year). any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

----------

